# 2x 9800 gtx vs. GeForce GTX 285



## speedysim313 (Apr 11, 2009)

I would like to know if 2 9800 gtx's will be better or equal to a single geforce gtx 285?

9800: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130376

285: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150343


----------



## DCIScouts (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, according to this chart, a GTX 280 is better than 9800 GTX SLI'd, so I'd assume that a GTX 285 would also be better. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/...q3-2008/Sum-of-FPS-Benchmarks-Totals,795.html


----------



## Leopold Butters (Apr 11, 2009)

I dunno, that site says that the 4870x2 is not as good as a GTX 280, which I do not believe.


----------



## Russian777 (Apr 11, 2009)

hey, get one gtx 280 evga, and you will be good for a long time to come.

Thats What I got now. Sli Is Garbage.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Apr 11, 2009)

Russian777 said:


> Sli Is Garbage.


lol


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 11, 2009)

You would be better off with the GTX285 as there are still some compatibility issues with sli and a few games, and you have the futher upgrade capability of getting another gtx285


----------

